# Cannot mount a fat volume



## lorenzo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have a problem, I need to read some stuff from my pen drive, but when I try to mount it I receive an error:

```
$ mount -t fat /dev/da0 /mnt/
$ mount: /dev/da0 : Operation not supported by device
```
Can you help me?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2011)

Fat is not a correct filesystem. Try mount_msdosfs(8).


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

